# Noggin protection



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone wear a helmet while plowing or have employees wear one?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FWIW, state law requires helmet usage on ATV's, even on private property.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

That I knew, me personally years ago, I even went & got my orv saftey cert. just figured it would look better just incase. The reason I ask, I have not seen one quad with a person wearing a helmet around these parts.I have never had any issues with city law enforcement, but was wondering if anyone has?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

First Responder;2132730 said:


> Anyone wear a helmet while plowing or have employees wear one?


In what. Pickup, loader?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

when It was super cold Out I have worn a helmet just to try and keep my head a little warmer.

helped a lot going down the road to the next job. my 3 drives was a 1/2 mile from end to end.

so the road trip's didn't have the wind blowing in you face full force which was better than no helmet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FredG;2132741 said:


> In what. Pickup, loader?


In risk of being call something, it's the ATV thread.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2132758 said:


> In risk of being call something, it's the ATV thread.


My Bad


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2132758 said:


> In risk of being call something, it's the ATV thread.


Something.........


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2132758 said:


> In risk of being call something, it's the ATV thread.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: I got ya, Must be my current condition.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Some nights I think I should have a helmet on inside my truck ........


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

SHAWZER;2132793 said:


> Some nights I think I should have a helmet on inside my truck ........


I hear ya on that! Man holes are the worst! Made my arse pucker a bit!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

"Helmet and/or Eye Protection Requirement: Riders under age 18 must wear an approved helmet when riding on public lands."

a list state by state of atv laws...http://www.ncsl.org/research/transportation/all-terrain-vehicle-safety-laws-by-state.aspx

and your atv or utv operator needs to wear a safety vest or jacket.
(OSHA)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER;2132793 said:


> Some nights I think I should have a helmet on inside my truck ........


You don't???


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha , only wear it walking from my house to the shop .


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SHAWZER;2132793 said:


> Some nights I think I should have a helmet on inside my truck ........


I can remember two rookies make to the ER, One in a 580 and one in a Terex loader. The guy in the 580 took the rubber edge pusher off, The loader guy struck a piece of granite curb.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've worked with a couple of guys that should wear a helmet full time. Does that count?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

FredG;2132741 said:


> In what. Pickup, loader?


Uhhh, category of post is ATV/UTV snow removal.  Sorry, posted this before reading entire thread. I think you already got the message.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

derekslawncare;2133379 said:


> Uhhh, category of post is ATV/UTV snow removal.  Sorry, posted this before reading entire thread. I think you already got the message.


What you trying to say, I think olddog already handled this. Please explain.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

FredG;2133464 said:


> What you trying to say, I think olddog already handled this. Please explain.


Hence the addition to my post about sorry, typed this before reading further down and seeing you had already been chastised for it.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Put on my helmet for long snow - ice storm we just had . Worked good when I fell out of my loader and landed on my head ......:laughing:


----------

